# Windows 10: Logitech Gaming Software



## Strycer (28. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe seit dem Update Probleme mit der Gaming Software von Logitech. Ich habe das Problem auch schon gegoogelt, anscheinend ist das weit verbreitet.

Das Problem an sich ist, dass meine Hardware nicht erkannt wird wenn ich das Programm starte. Genauer gesagt mein G930 Headset.
Habe auch schon alle möglich ausprobiert mit den verschiedensten kombinationen, neu installiert, 64-bit 32-bit, Headset aus/anlassen, komplett deinstalliert und neu installier, beim installieren headset nicht angeschlossen, alle USB Steckplätze ausprobiert usw...

Schließlich fand ich raus, dass mein Headset erkannt wird wenn ich die Software im Admin Modus starte.
Nur habe ich jetzt das Problem, dass wenn mein Headset nicht angeschlossen ist(zum Aufladen) er nach einer Zeit einfach ausgeht ohne Grund trotz vollem Akku.
Dieses Problem taucht aber auch nur auf wenn die Software nebenbei läuft und mein Headset erkannt wurde.

Hat jemand zufällig das gleiche Problem bzw hat eine Lösung dafür?

Habe bis jetzt den Logitech Support noch nicht kontaktiert. Gehe schwer davon aus, dass ich als Antwort bekomme: Headset defekt, bitte zurückschicken o.ä

gruss
Strycer

P.S: Vor dem Update: Win7 hat alles einwandfrei funktioniert

Habe bei mir momentant Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit system


----------



## drstoecker (28. August 2015)

Haste dir mal die neueste Software runtergeladen von der Homepage?


----------



## Strycer (28. August 2015)

Habe die neueste Version installiert 32 und 64bit getestet. Was ich jedoch noch nicht ausprobiert habe ist eines der älteren Versionen, wobei das auch nicht so toll ist als Endlösung


----------



## mattinator (28. August 2015)

Schau Dir mal das hier an: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...itec-g930-wirelessheaadset-2.html#post7612315.


----------



## Strycer (10. September 2015)

Hmm hat Leider nicht geholfen die Datei zu editieren :/

Ich würde mal gerne eine ältere Softwareversion testen, jedoch finde ich online nichts.


----------



## Strycer (14. Oktober 2015)

Konnte eine ältere Softwareversion auftreiben, wenigstens wird mein Headset jetzt immer erkannt wenn ich die Software Normal ausführe.


----------



## mattinator (14. Oktober 2015)

Welche Version funktioniert jetzt bei Dir ?


----------



## Strycer (23. Oktober 2015)

Version 8.58

Erkennt mein G930 wenn ich es normal ausführe, jedoch funktioniert der Autostart des Softwares für Windows 10 nicht warum auch immer :/


----------



## Sch3usal (27. Dezember 2015)

Habe das selbe Problem und kann mir  nicht weiter helfen? ??^^


----------



## Hellraiser2045 (27. Dezember 2015)

Sch3usal schrieb:


> Habe das selbe Problem und kann mir  nicht weiter helfen? ??^^



Selbe Problem bezieht sich auf:


Strycer schrieb:


> Version 8.58
> 
> Erkennt mein G930 wenn ich es normal ausführe, jedoch funktioniert der  Autostart des Softwares für Windows 10 nicht warum auch immer :/


?


Zwecks Autostart:

Win+X --> Computerverwaltung --> Aufgabenplanung --> Einfache Aufgabe erstellen --> Trigger "Beim Anmelden" --> Aktion "Programm starten" --> .exe raussuchen --> Fertig.

Ich persönlich habe keine Probleme mit LGS. Nutze G15(blue) & G400.

Gruß

Edit: Bei einigen Programmen ist es sinnvoll, die Installation schon per Admin zu starten.


----------



## Strycer (11. Oktober 2017)

Hat leider nicht funktioniert mit dem Autostart :/


----------

